# EditorInput implements IEditorInput -> getName



## knowledge (19. Mrz 2010)

Hallo,

die Methode getName gibt doch den Namen zurück der im Reiter des Editors stehen soll. Bei mir zeigt es aber nur den Namen an der in der plugin.xml bei der Extension zu org.eclipse.ui.editors eingetragen ist...


----------



## Wildcard (19. Mrz 2010)

Dein Editor kann seinen Title selbst bestimmen (und dafür auf Wunsch den Name des EditorInputs verwenden).


----------



## knowledge (22. Mrz 2010)

hi,

warum zeigt er mir den namen aber nicht an? getName liefert einen


----------



## knowledge (22. Mrz 2010)

ich mein momentan müsst ich mit setPartName den Namen des Editors neu setzen, ala setPartName(getInput.getName()) dann bräucht ich getName aber auch nicht überschreiben und gleich mit setPart den Namen so setzen...


----------

